# Need a new rat buddy in Lagrange Ny/new to forum not to rats



## zantosa53

Title: (Prefer Female but male will do just fine, Lagrange, NY/USA)
Country: (USA)
State/Region:NY
City/Town:Lagrange (I have deja vu)
Number of rats: I have no rats :'( / want 1 atm later 2
Sex: (again deja vu)  Prefer Female but male will do just fine
Age range preferred: very young, I want to enjoy watching it grow
Colors preferred: I'm dying for a dumbo eared hooded blue
Neutered: no please don't hack and slash my rattie 
Temperament: friendly, calm, but playful
Medical problems: I'd hope not
Travel and pick up?: depending on the rat 
Other: 
Preferred donation: again depending on the rat  
Would you like them advertised on myspace http://www.myspace.com/dontbuy_petshop_animals?:sure ;D

Here's my little introduction ;D http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,16038.0.html


----------



## zantosa53

At first I was determined on hooded but then I saw how many more color variations there are and I was surprised.. I just don't want one solid color


----------



## Stace87

Can you not get 2 rats? If you can't get 2 rats, I'd suggest you don't get any until you're able to get 2.


----------



## zantosa53

Oh I'm sure I have room for both and can handle both, I just need a min to figure out what I'd like for the second one. I understand they're very social critters, but don't think that if I only had one they'd be alone at all hours. I literally have half the week off from work every week and there is always somone at my house that could keep the lil one company I do still understand the need for at least one more. once I figure out what I'm looking for I'll be sure to let everyone know


----------



## Stace87

Why not wait until you've decided what you want and then get 2 rats that are already together? This way you wouldn't need to do quarantine and introductions, plus you wouldn't have a rat on its own. Human company can't make up for company of another rat. So many people go out and get one rat without doing any research beforehand and then sometimes can't get a second (generally due to parents). You know that they should be kept in at least pairs, but are going to do the opposite. It would be best to wait for a pair.


----------



## Jerry

I agree  One extra ratty is no different to look after. They need ratty company, and if you got them at the same time there would be no claim on the cage. And they would be more confident.. :


----------



## zantosa53

Well I'm not looking to get the same kind, I wouldn't get them together at the same time anyway. I was thinking about one of those hairless ones. Either way finding two different breeders within range with a litter of about the same age, willing to help me out at the same time would take a bit of work and info hunting.. and that's what I am doing here. If I can find everything at once GREAT! But I understand that one might come before the other. I'll still have to quarantine and do the intros. Also I'm 26 years old  I don't need to ask my mom.


----------



## Stace87

zantosa53 said:


> Also I'm 26 years old  I don't need to ask my mom.


I wasn't meaning you specifically. It seems to be a reason that pops up on here frequently why other members aren't able to get a second rat. 

Just in case you aren't aware, hairless rats are prone to more health issues such as skin and eye problems.


----------



## zantosa53

lol not a reason you'll have to worry about from me


----------



## zantosa53

So I guess if anyone has any clue how I would go about finding breeders for the blue and hairless in the NY area, or an oops litter or something. I would greatly appreciate any info. daZblu I saw yours and I really wish I joined the site earlier because they're adorable!


----------



## Corpseflower

I found two different breeders in my area through posting on CraigsList. I just posted what I was looking for and after about a week I got a call. And I live out in the country, so I'd say you'll get more than a few calls.


----------



## zantosa53

Just a wanted posting? I'll have to try that! Thanks so much!


----------



## Stace87

I just realised I edited my last post after it had already been viewed. In case you missed it, hairless rats are prone to more health problems such as skin and eye issues. So just a heads up that more vet bills would be likely . I need to be quicker at editing or remember what I was meant to type in the first place lol.


----------



## Lissa_K

"please don't hack and slash my rattie"?!? Seriously?!? Are you one of those people who think neutering anything is useless? Spend some time at a shelter before you make such ignorant and irresponsible statements on sites where people come to learn about RESPONSIBLE rat care! You probably have no idea what's involved in neutering! It's not just slicing and poking around! The doctor went through YEARS of school to learn how to do surgery properly. Can you say the same about your knowledge?! Before you insult someone's profession and possibly scare a new rat owner into not neutering their pet, please do some research!


----------



## chiklet1503

Check out EverWild Rattery in NY. You can do a google search for them. I was going to adopt from them but found somewhere closer. They seem to know what they are talking about though so I'm reccomending them.

Most litters have different colors so hopefully you can find a litter containing both colors and preferences you are looking for that way you can just adopt 2. Waiting a little while to adopt a 2nd isnt going to hurt anyone in my opinion. It's not 'optimal', but it's better than getting another 1 from a petstore just because you feel bad.

I got my Penelope from a pet store simply because she had been handled, was very friendly, and was very young and I felt bad. I'm planning on getting her 2 little sisters but refuse to go to a pet store again and the litter I'm adopting the 2 females from won't be ready to leave mom til almost the end of August. Penelope will have to hold out a few more weeks but boy will she be happy! 

Goodluck!!!


----------



## zantosa53

Lissa_K said:


> "please don't hack and slash my rattie"?!? Seriously?!? Are you one of those people who think neutering anything is useless? Spend some time at a shelter before you make such ignorant and irresponsible statements on sites where people come to learn about RESPONSIBLE rat care! You probably have no idea what's involved in neutering! It's not just slicing and poking around! The doctor went through YEARS of school to learn how to do surgery properly. Can you say the same about your knowledge?! Before you insult someone's profession and possibly scare a new rat owner into not neutering their pet, please do some research!


 wow.. all I was trying to say was I intend to get the same sex for both rats, so they do not need to be neutered/spade. I wasn't trying to poke fun at anyones job or decisions. But thanks for the blow up. ANYWAYS

"Waiting a little while to adopt a 2nd isnt going to hurt anyone in my opinion. It's not 'optimal', but it's better than getting another 1 from a petstore just because you feel bad." This is what I figured, I wasn't talking years here. Thank you for the reccomendation I will certainly check them out first chance I get!


----------



## zantosa53

The only problem I have with EverWild Rattery is that they're over 300 miles away  That's over 5 hours driving


----------



## Stace87

zantosa53 said:


> The only problem I have with EverWild Rattery is that they're over 300 miles away  That's over 5 hours driving


How many miles are you prepared to travel one way? Someone may be able to suggest a breeder. What about rescue centres too?


----------



## zantosa53

Well I mean I understand the want to not go to a pet store.. but I have one (whom I'm friends with the owner) with in a mile of my house... I walk there all the time. I understand how some people might be ok with driving across the country for one.. but I'm not one of those people. More then an hour or two and I'm going to have to look else wheres. I don't know about any rescue centers around. I'm addmittedly a noob when it comes to looking for rats.. the three I used to have I got out of a feeder bin. Would they have young ones?


----------



## Stace87

Rescue centres will have young rats. There's also the possibility they could get in pregnant females and end up with a lot of youngsters. You could contact your local animal rescue centres/shelters and enquire if they have any ratties. They may keep you on record if they don't currently have any rats (I know the ones here in the UK do). 

You could keep checking on petfinder.com. This is the search I did for NY currently: http://www.petfinder.com/search/sea...d=rat&pet.Age=&pet.Size=&pet.Sex=&location=NY

I don't know if any of these breeders are of use to you: http://www.altpet.net/rodents/NY.shtml


----------



## Stace87

Forgot to add... you could always join up to goosemoose.com as I think that's a forum big on rehoming. You could browse in their adoption section of the forum regularly and probably make a post that you're looking for rats too.


----------



## zantosa53

Stace87 said:


> Forgot to add... you could always join up to goosemoose.com as I think that's a forum big on rehoming. You could browse in their adoption section of the forum regularly and probably make a post that you're looking for rats too.


My goodness you're a helpful one! I went through about 30 pages for the goose site and found everything I was looking for, just a little old  so I will be checking there a lot. No I have emailed a few breeders, posted on CL and am keeping my eyes peeled ;D next to find a center. Thanks much!


----------



## chiklet1503

Check out this link- it goes to a page with a bunch of different breeders in NY. Not sure if any of them are close to you but figured it was worth a shot!

http://www.altpet.net/rodents/NY.shtml


----------



## zantosa53

Thanks so much! ^_^ I love all the help I'm getting


----------



## RatBuddy

Wait a minute, zantosa, isn't this you?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBa-ig8HS-o

You have a lot of nerve coming on a rat forum, after doing that.


----------



## zantosa53

Yes sir and so is this...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfHOBQPOZco

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8_aLO7BPKY

I never lied. I tried to keep ^^ that one alive sadly it passed and I've been searching for a PET since. Don't think I'd care any less for it then the next person. I tried very hard to keep that little one alive and well. I had him with me where ever I went, feeding him regularly, spending hours online (with him) trying to figure out the best ways to keep him alive. I was very upset when I saw he didn't make it.. **** out of all of my pets he was the first one I've ever buried in the yard. So go right ahead and start with the "you don't care about rats" bashing. I came here looking for a new pet, whom I will take very good care of.


----------



## this_wallflower

...you...didn't realize that would happen? you put a rat baby unable to defend itself in front of a predator. 

Oh my god, I watched that and was seriously caught off guard and disturbed.


----------



## zantosa53

of course I knew what would happen.. to that pup. I tried my best to save it's brother


----------



## this_wallflower

Why did you do that? 

You couldn't feed the toad anything else? Anything that is dead and frozen (as a number of people feed their snakes)?


----------



## FeffOx

That video is so sick and cruel. You come on a rat forum looking for rats to get as pets and thats what you do to them? You say your 26, I think you need to grow up to be honest. Its not right that people like _you_ get to have animals.


----------



## zantosa53

Why did you do that? 

You couldn't feed the toad anything else? Anything that is dead and frozen (as a number of people feed their snakes)?

no actually quite often I cannot, snakes go off of heat to find their prey.. frogs and toads go off movement. I still have several frogs that have never eaten a rodent due to the fact that 99% of the time I do buy frozen/thawed. 

That video is so sick and cruel. You come on a rat forum looking for rats to get as pets and thats what you do to them? You say your 26, I think you need to grow up to be honest. Its not right that people like you get to have animals.

yes I do come to a rat forum looking for a rat, no like I said I'm looking for a pet, I'm not on here trying to find food for my frogs, if I was looking for food for them I'd go to the pet store instead of trying to find breeders.


----------



## chiklet1503

No offense to anyone at all here but all animals need to eat :-( I can see how many of you would be disgusted thinking about that but in reality, it's just nature. It's not something I could ever see myself making a video of but that's just me.


----------



## FeffOx

chiklet1503 said:


> No offense to anyone at all here but all animals need to eat :-( I can see how many of you would be disgusted thinking about that but in reality, it's just nature. It's not something I could ever see myself making a video of but that's just me.


Thats the thing that gets me more annoyed, the fact that the OP videoed another animal being killed


----------



## zantosa53

So it's ok to do it as long as it is behind closed doors and nobody else can see it?


----------



## chiklet1503

zantosa53 said:


> So it's ok to do it as long as it is behind closed doors and nobody else can see it?


Zantosa, isn't that how our society runs nowadays anyways? Hide the bad parts and show people only what they want to see?

People LOVE to eat steak but don't want to see the cow being slaughtered. Kind of messed up how it works isn't it.


----------



## this_wallflower

Eh, I've killed the chicken that I later ate. I'm a horseback rider who doesn't believe in banning equine slaughter because I believe then we lose the ability to regulate the humanity of slaughter (the horses are just sent to Canada or Mexico: banning slaughter doesn't lower the demand). I didn't know that about frogs, and I'd have no problem feeding my animals what they need to eat but...I'd just never made a video and labeled it as a sacrifice because of a Michael Jackson censorship issue.

There's a difference.


----------



## chiklet1503

Urgh I was watching a thing earlier about how they do things in Japan as far as slaughtering old worn-out race horses and it was disgusting... I think it's unrealistic to ban it entirely but it should at LEAST be done as humanely as possible and only if deemed necessary.

Im glad you know both ends of eating meat. Imagine how many people would become vegetarians if everyone had to slaughter their own animals for meat in order to eat.

And yea, that is a little weird w/ the whole MJ thing.

I always live fed my snake (he wouldnt take frozen/thawed) and I supervised until the mouse was gone because I wanted to make sure nothing bad happened to either.


----------



## this_wallflower

Like I said, I'm an animal person. I adore snakes, I think they're really neat creatures, probably will never keep one myself but I respect and am interested by them. A snake's got to eat.

Starting a movie by saying that (paraphrased) "Youtube took down my video about MJ being a pedophile, so an animal must be sacrificed" is not feeding your animal.

It's cruelty.

 Chicklet, I always like what you have to say and how respectful you are. So thanks for not jumping all over me lol


----------



## chiklet1503

Well thank you this_wallflower- that is very refreshing to hear! 

I guess I just have a different outlook on life and I dont give in to the chaos. If I had my way, Id be living in the forest somewhere in an eco-friendly self sustaining dwelling of some sort. I would be perfecty happy there too lol.


----------



## this_wallflower

when you build your own "eco habitat"  lemme know. I'm coming too. I cook, clean, hike, kayak, fish, and I adore pretty much any animal short of a spider.


----------



## chiklet1503

me thinks we are 2 peas in a pod! 

Have you ever looked into earthships? Holy cool. I know they are not 100% eco friendly but definitely a step in the right direction! 

Im trying to switch to becoming a vegetarian but I'm also game for fishing as long as I throw 'em back! Urgh.. went to Costa Rica for 2 weeks backpacking back in '05 and stayed at an eco friendly biological reserve in the middle of the rainforest. No electricity, no running water, special composting toilet and all. I wouldnt change a **** thing! You sleep when it's dark and wake up when the suns just rising... It was nothing short of absolutely amazing.

(Not to get off track or anything.. lol)


----------



## zantosa53

Ok I'll admit the MJ label thing was a bit over the top. I was annoyed and probably looking for some hate mail for it. and it was still feeding my frog, just with a different title, that pup was bought to be fed to my frog, the title was an over the top after thought. I dunno about going vegetarian, how ever I do agree with you on the ways critters are slaughtered.. have you guys been watching whale wars? Or if you think that slaughter is bad have you ever watched animal cops? forget people who do it for profit look at the people doing it out of neglect.. at least the slaughtered die relatively fast.


----------



## this_wallflower

I have watched Whale Wars, and Animal Cops. All of my animals are rescues. 

The actions of others do not make your actions okay. Saying this was an animal sacrifice over an MJ thing wasn't a little over the top, it was way over the top.




and Chiklet: I was in Costa Rica in 05 too! I loved it down there. I was in Nicaragua in 07 working with people who previously lived in a landfill and had moved out to a rural sustainable community. I wasn't on a missionary trip but we lived at a missionary center and I really really like Central America. Very laid back, very natural and intuitive way of thinking...I'd live there in a heartbeat. I just have to figure out how to get my rats and horse down there


----------



## zantosa53

I never said that animal abusers make what I did ok. I've seen people get away with much worse things on youtube then feeding a frog and joking about a sacrifice.


----------



## this_wallflower

But by saying that, you're trying to justify it as "not that bad".

"No, Your Honor, I know, committing that crime was bad. But I only did it ONE time and I mean, that other guy did it THREE times."

...you still did it. You're trying to pass the buck. 

Otherwise, there's no reason to bring up what other people do, did, or have on Youtube.


----------



## zantosa53

Actually I was joining in the conversation about the slaughter houses and such. but feel free to continue putting words in my mouth. I never said what I did was wrong either. I fed one of my pets, you didn't like it *shrugs* fine then don't watch it. out of sight out of mind right? Like this convo was started it's ok as long as you don't have to see it. but when it's filmed look out! Now it's a sin.. and  to add a bit of humor.. well that must make me the devil himself. :


----------



## FeffOx

zantosa53 said:


> Actually I was joining in the conversation about the slaughter houses and such. but feel free to continue putting words in my mouth. I never said what I did was wrong either. I fed one of my pets, you didn't like it *shrugs* fine then don't watch it. out of sight out of mind right? Like this convo was started it's ok as long as you don't have to see it. but when it's filmed look out! Now it's a sin.. and  to add a bit of humor.. well that must make me the devil himself. :


If your relating the part about Michael Jackson as humour, then thats definetly not funny and anyone who does find that funny needs to get out more :

Why did you video it anyway and put it on a video sharing website that like 10 year olds can access? :-\


----------



## zantosa53

Yes actually I was referring to that, just because you don't find it funny doesn't mean nobody else will. and I think a 10 yr old can handle watching a frog eat.. if not then their parents should keep them off the internet there are far worse things a 10 yr old can see online.


----------



## Corpseflower

It seems like the video was posted with intent to offend people. Yes, the frog has to eat too, but calling the poor little thing a "sacrifice" is just sort of immature. In my opinion anyway.


----------



## zantosa53

it may have been a bit immature.. but let's face it.. it's youtube. Not exactly created for award winning stuff was it?


----------



## Lissa_K

So neutering is "hack and slash" and feeding your frog is "sacrifice".... Maybe you should take a course in symantics.... Or tact. Either one would be a vast improvement...

I have a leopard gecko who eats from sight (movement). Guess what? He gets frozen/thawed pinkie mice that I jiggle with tongs. It can be done. Most zoos here in the US don't feed live. It's against ethics, not to mention it's not safe. 

I realize that you are going to merely double talk you're way around this post and just keep on doing what you will, but for anyone who should happen to read this post and not know any better, I did want to put it out there that there IS a way to feed to feed frozen/thawed to a carnivore that feeds off movement... If you care enough to put a few more seconds into it.

Honestly, did you really think we'd be okay with a video like that?! You act as if our reactions here shock you!

Beyond restating that you are an immature, stubborn individual who will see nothing except your own way, I have only this left to say to you:

I sincerely hope that, one day, you will realize the err of your ways and try to learn from other people instead of always assuming that you're right and everyone else should think exactly as you do.


----------



## zantosa53

many of my frogs will eat frozen thawed.. but there are some who will not.. I've spent hours dangling dead rodents for these frogs because there wasn't a petstore around me that sold anything live. hack and slash really? you're going on about that? That was a joke if you can't handle that you really need to get out more.. I have no problem seeing that people from here will be offended by that video.. but at the same time I didn't come in here and post it. Someone else went and probably googled my screen name and dug that up. I came here just looking for advice/a pet and I was given a bit of help along with constant attack for feeding my frogs. YES many animals can be fed frozen thawed animals. HOWEVER some are stubborn and no matter how long you spend wiggling dead rodents in their face they still will not eat them. **** I have a frog that hasn't eaten thawed or live, stubborn pyxie frog. Feel free to continue on your holier then thou speach. With your song and dance about feeder rats are terrible and the way their raised is horrible and people shouldn't buy from them while you're buying them for your gecko.


----------



## Lissa_K

I don't remember saying anywhere that feeders are terrible. I buy them for my gecko, yes, but I don't record it. Nor I do I feel the need to get the attention by placing such a video on Youtube.... 

I do understand that some herps are hard to feed, and I can understand if the only option is feed live or let the animal starve, but what type of twisted thought process caused you to film it and then put such a crass and heartless caption on the video?! 

Pardon me, but I wholeheartedly believe in doing background checks when someone comes requesting the opportunity to adopt an animal. Most rescue organizations would do so. We promote rescue here. If you have a problem with someone looking you up after you advertise that you are looking to adopt an animal, perhaps you feel guilty, or that you have something to hide? 

We don't discourage feeding rats/mice to herps, but I personally discourage feeding live if there is another alternative. 
I've seen/cared for way too many injuries to herps from being fed live to ever consider it the best feeding option for a captive herp.


----------



## zantosa53

I've seen/cared for way too many injuries to herps from being fed live to ever consider it the best feeding option for a captive herp.

well for one the rat pup wasn't going to put up much of a fight, hense why I chose it. Lots of food little fight. You chose not to record it then fine that's your decision and you have every right to do so.. I (along with many many others) have chosen to record it which I also have every right to do so. In your mind this makes me a sick twisted individual, I can accept that. In some peoples minds calling me such makes you an over the top hippie. I didn't come here to judge you, all I wanted was a pet rat, yall were the ones who didn't like that one time I fed a live feeder to my frog and taped it. Now you can feel free to give me you're little "background check" but there's a difference between looking into online positngs and sitting here posting in this thread for weeks calling me sick and twisted. Now I will say this one last time... I do not feel guilt for feedign my frog that pup, I do not regret feeding my frog, and yes I will probably do it again, I will continue to try and feed frozen thawed, but you can bet your butt that if it comes down to a live feeding or no feeding I wont hesitate. again I'll say I will not feed my pet rats to the frogs they will be treated much differently. now you can sit there and call me horrid for feeding live and taping it while you're feeding them one that were shoved into a plastic bag then tossed in a freezer (much nicer way to go yay frost bite and suffocation : ) 
did you ever think I didn't broadcast that video in here because I didn't want to deal with this? over 50 replies, several people spending weeks telling me I'm a horrible person when all I wanted was advice on where to get a "properly bread" rat


----------



## ration1802

I can't tell you how many times I put an actual fun, cute, innocent video of my rats up on youtube and be faced with 'lets watch this rat being eaten' garbage as recommended viewing.

If you can get your rocks off watching and videoing that kind of thing, great for you. I don't know about other people, but I'm of the opinion if anyone can do that once they have the power to do it again ... therefore you won't be getting any help from me where to find any more rats to satisfy your morbid curiousity 

I'n not naive and realise "it's gotta eat" but making a video of it and using it as the source of a tasteless joke, that's where the problem lies.


----------



## zantosa53

Ration1802 said:


> If you can get your rocks off watching and videoing that kind of thing, great for you. I don't know about other people, but I'm of the opinion if anyone can do that once they have the power to do it again ... therefore you won't be getting any help from me where to find any more rats to satisfy your morbid curiousity


Well thank you for being completely useless to me. Not that helping me to find a pet rat would have anything to do with my frogs whatsoever. But hey *shrugs* to each his own


----------



## FeffOx

zantosa53 said:


> Ration1802 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can get your rocks off watching and videoing that kind of thing, great for you. I don't know about other people, but I'm of the opinion if anyone can do that once they have the power to do it again ... therefore you won't be getting any help from me where to find any more rats to satisfy your morbid curiousity
> 
> 
> 
> Well thank you for being completely useless to me. Not that helping me to find a pet rat would have anything to do with my frogs whatsoever. But hey *shrugs* to each his own
Click to expand...

Yeah well, I think everyone on this forums going to be 'completely useless to you' if you record baby rats getting eaten, oh and by the way, no need to thank us


----------



## zantosa53

Don't worry it was a sarcastic thank you  and actually quite a few have been helpful I just have to put up with you holier then thou types to get my answers


----------



## chiklet1503

I was surprised to see this discussion still going on when I signed in today...

Can we just let it be? What was done might not be "right" but if Zantosa is really looking for a pet rat, that is one less rat that needs to be in a shelter or rescue right now.

I live fed my snake when I had him because he refused everything else and would have starved himself to death if I didnt. I also had pet mice at the same time. I specifically bought the feeders to be used as food. I never handled them or gave them names or anything like that because I didn't want to become attached and see them any differently. They were food. Everything needs to eat.


----------



## zantosa53

Thanks you chicklet for being reasonable, and again for your help earlier in this thread. And just out of curiosity what kind of snake did you have?


----------



## chiklet1503

I had a ball python ;-) and your welcome.


----------



## zantosa53

ooh beautiful critters they are. I had a snow corn for a bit. ;D


----------



## chiklet1503

I always wanted a corn. Maybe someday. I very much enjoy keeping my furry affectionate adorable ratlets. I never knew they would make such great pets!

I loved my snake to pieces but he could have cared less lol.


----------



## zantosa53

true they aren't very affectionate critters.. don't remember the last time I saw one jump up and down when their owner walked in the room


----------



## zantosa53

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYVPv3YL6tQ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4d9xVE_Lnk 

I'm still searching for a young cagemate for Shadow. Been trying daily since I got her. I've changed the diet to a healthier one, and even wrapped the cage in hardware cloth (which took days of blistering work) since the spaces were a little to big for a (younger then shadow) pup. I'm looking for a young female. 
Admittedly I'm hesitant to even bother posting on this site again. I'm sure moments after I click post I'll have more people jumping all over me blaming me for everything from global warming to the second ice age. But I'm going to try anyway because I'm becomming worried about Shadow, she's been with me for just over a month now and dispite my many efforts is still alone. with none but myself to entertain her. I'm worried that if it takes to long then it will become to late and she will refuse any playmate I try to offer her. At the moment she is still one of the sweetest rats I've ever had and has never given me any idea there could be any aggression in her. I'm just going off what I've read.


----------



## zantosa53

might as well do this part again

Title: (Female, Lagrange, NY/USA)
Country: (USA)
State/Region:NY
City/Town:Lagrange (I have deja vu)
Number of rats: have 1 trying for a seconds
Sex: (again deja vu) female female female
Age range preferred: very young, I want to enjoy watching it grow. and I want one that can keep up with Shadows energy
Colors preferred: just about anything but PEW, black hood, and black self, dumbo ear prefered however not demanded 
Neutered: I'd prefer not, I'd rather just stick to females and keep it simple 
Temperament: friendly, calm, but playful
Medical problems: I'd hope not
Travel and pick up?: depending on the rat, I do have a car and I can travel... not to california but I can drive a bit
Other: 
Preferred donation: depending on the rat 
Would you like them advertised on myspace http://www.myspace.com/dontbuy_petshop_animals?: sure please

Here's my little introduction http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,16038.0.html ;D


----------



## chiklet1503

will MRR adopt you a rat or two? They have LOTS of rats for adoption of all ages, colors, and coat types. I believe they have fosters throughout new england so I'm sure one is somewhat near you. You could try contacting them with what you are looking for and see if they have any matches.

Introducing a young or baby rat is much easier than introducing two adults.


----------



## zantosa53

I tried MRR one of the girls there (robin) was willing to give me a chance and I spent weeks emailing her. Changing many things about how I care for the one I have. Changing diet, makign that apology video, even wrapping the whole cage in hardwire cloth just in case if any new one would be a bit small for the bars. However in the end she was the only adopter willing to give my application a second glance. Makes me REALLY wish that http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,16673.0.html was a rat  then I wouldn't have to worry about keeping Shadow alone forever. 
also hey I have no problem getting a younger one ;D I love the lil babies, so cute ^_^


----------



## zantosa53

This isn't a very quick to reply site  on goosemoose I posted a pic of that link up there and I had 3 pages of chatter within a few days. I'll post it here to maybe speed things up a little. haha 



















http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat/topic,4060512.0

check out the link


----------



## zantosa53

MRR is rethining my application!!! They're reconsidering me.. but definetly not making it easy hahaha I have a very long list of requirements before they'll consider me. @[email protected] *crosses fingers*


----------

